# UMass-Amherst PD is seeking Lateral Transfer candidates as well as Entry Level candidates



## UMass-Amherst PD (7 mo ago)

Application process for Entry Level candidates closes 7/15/22.
Application process for Lateral Transfers is always open and applications are reviewed on a rolling basis.

*Base annual salary (Step 1 with no degree): $58,331
Base annual salary (Step 7 with a 4 year degree): $78,902*

Plentiful opportunities for overtime; varies from shift coverage, working university sporting and other events, construction jobs, and more.
As of 7/1/22, construction detail rate for any officer with a 4 year degree: $65.43/hour

Lateral transfers receive credit for years served full-time in another municipal police department for purposes of calculating which salary step you start at and vacation accrual rate.

Educational incentive is a flat rate added to your base salary and counts toward retirement (any 2 year or 4 year degree).

Flexible usage of time off; even junior officers have opportunities to take time off on holidays and during the Summer.






















*Visit www.umass.edu/umpd/careers or email [email protected] for more information. *


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

My Department picked up someone from there. We were told that they are ALWAYS holding people due to personnel shortages. I think at this point, MOST department's are going through that.

I think DEfunding is a GRAND IDEA!


----------



## Sooty (Nov 1, 2018)

Who in their right mind would lateral IN to that agency?


----------



## WMA7787 (May 4, 2014)

Sooty said:


> Who in their right mind would lateral IN to that agency?


Probably those who are interested in a high paying, state bennifited job offering quite a bit of time off perks and overtime consisting of watching hockey and football games. Guys who want 8hrs Comp time for showing up to work just because it snowed more than 6 inches. Guys who have outgrown the blue line sticker on their rear license plate and want tuition benifits for their 5 and 6 year olds when the time comes.

what a dumb comment.


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Looks like they are out of a contract as well from what I can find. Salaries should be going up some more…


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

WMA7787 said:


> Probably those who are interested in a high paying, state bennifited job offering quite a bit of time off perks and overtime consisting of watching hockey and football games. Guys who want 8hrs Comp time for showing up to work just because it snowed more than 6 inches. Guys who have outgrown the blue line sticker on their rear license plate and want tuition benifits for their 5 and 6 year olds when the time comes.
> 
> what a dumb comment.


I LIKED the bulk of the post but can't go along with the last line. "Misinformed" would have been better when it's a long term member. But yes, as a former UMass/Boston cop, I agree with the bulk of your post. Though things weren't that good then and my first wife wouldn't move to your area.


----------

